# Shaken mod



## CharlieSierra (22/9/17)

Hey guys.

Okay so when I drive in the car I normally put my mod in the passenger seat.
Today I saw that when I drive on a bad piece of road it would shake around on the seat. 

Can this cause any harm to the internals?
Like the mod not performing like it should.
It's a Voopoo Drag.


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

definitely. you should buckle up that mod  safety first

nah dude you should be fine as long as it is not banging against something hard

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (22/9/17)

Came here expecting to save @Stosta from something..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Alex said:


> Came here expecting to save @Stosta from something..


LMAO
hilarious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Okay so when I drive in the car I normally put my mod in the passenger seat.
> Today I saw that when I drive on a bad piece of road it would shake around on the seat.
> ...


Why the disagree dude. Dont u believe in safety first. Lmao


----------



## CharlieSierra (23/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Why the disagree dude. Dont u believe in safety first. Lmao


Ah damn I did not see that , must have tapped dissagree by accident


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Ah damn I did not see that , must have tapped dissagree by accident


Hehe. No worries. Just checking 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/9/17)

I don't think its a problem for the mod to move around on the passenger seat @CharlieSierra - I mean its a soft surface (I assume). As long as it doesnt fall from a high position onto the floor etc.

But why don't you keep it in the centre console - i would hate for my mod to be moving around on the passenger seat and find it eventually in the footwell area...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (23/9/17)

I use the cup holders and some soft material to support the mod from moving and ratling while driving. And i have never had an issue. And i do drive on gravel roads and constructions sites with my vehicle and mods.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (23/9/17)

Ask @mc_zamo to send a pic here of what he has done in his car to suit his vaping needs for a drive, I’m heading that way also!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (23/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> definitely. you should buckle up that mod  safety first
> 
> nah dude you should be fine as long as it is not banging against something hard


Mod snugly buckled up front in the passenger seat, girlfriend in the back seat because she can take care of herself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

Priorities. Hehe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (23/9/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Okay so when I drive in the car I normally put my mod in the passenger seat.
> Today I saw that when I drive on a bad piece of road it would shake around on the seat.
> ...


Love the Drag,built like a tank.That should not be a problem for it,but all things have limits.Be kind to your gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (24/9/17)

Custom cup holders.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (25/9/17)

Christos said:


> Custom cup holders.....
> View attachment 108004
> View attachment 108005


Tres' cool, @Christos !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Christos said:


> Custom cup holders.....
> View attachment 108004
> View attachment 108005



So organised @Christos !
Very cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

For us normal folks i have and use the system of holding my mods while driving like the following pictures show.




And it works perfect. No shaking at all and the mod is secure for when i do drive on a rough terrain. No scratches or rattling.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------

